# Ashamed To Be Indian: After Recent Events In Uttar Pradesh



## rajneesh madhok (Jul 20, 2011)

Received this mail from Nitin Gupta (Rivaldo) B Tech, IIT Mumbai, Hats Off to him. Send this to all educated people (hope they understand) and explain to all uneducated people (as many as possible) – 

Must read fully!!!!!!

DISCLAIMER: I DON'T ENDORSE ANY POLITICAL PARTY.  NOR DO I ENDORSE ANY OF WHAT MAYAWATI IS DOING.  WAS JUST TAKEN ABACK BY RAHUL GANDHI'S HYPOCRITICAL COMMENT AT THE RECENT  FARMER AGITATION IN UTTAR PRADESH.


 Rahul Gandhi: "I feel ashamed to call myself an INDIAN after seeing what  has happened here in UP".

 PLEASE DON'T BE ASHAMED OF U.P. YET

 Please don't be ashamed of Uttar Pradesh yet. Congress ruled the State for  the Majority of the duration Pre Independence to Post Independence.. from  1939 to 1989 ( barring the Periods of Emergency.. Thanks to your Grand Mom  Indira G. and a couple of transitional Governments)

 8 out of the total 14 Prime Ministers of India have been from UP, 6 out of  those 8 have been from Congress...

 I think your party had more than half a century and half a Dozen PM's  to  build a State...

 The Reason Mulayam Singh, subsequently came to Power is because your party  wasn't exactly Gandhian in their dealings in the State.. So May be If you  look at in totality the present chaos in UP is the outcome of the glorious  leadership displayed by Congress in UP for about 50 years!

 So Please don't feel ashamed as yet Dear Rahul.. For Mayawati is only  using  the Land Acquisition Bill which your party had itself used to LOOT the  Farmers many times in the Past!

 WHY DIDN'T YOUR PARTY CHANGE THE BILL WHEN IT WAS IN POWER  FOR SO LONG?

 Not that I Endorse what Mayawati is doing.. What Mayawati is doing is  Unacceptable..

 But the past actions of your party and your recent comments, puts a  question  mark on your INTENT and CONSISTENCY.

 YOU REALLY WANT TO FEEL ASHAMED

 But don't be disappointed, I would give you ample reasons to feel  ashamed...

 You really want to feel Ashamed..?

 First Ask Pranav Mukherjee, Why isn't he giving the details of the account  holders in the Swiss Banks.

 Ask your Mother, Who is impeding the Investigation against Hasan Ali in  the  74,000 Crore tax evasion case ?

 Rajiv Gandhi had a total of Swiss Franc 2.5 billion ($2.2 billion) in   secret  account In November 1991 [SEE ANNEXURE 10]

 After his death, SoniaG was the sole beneficiary of that amount. And that  was 1991, Only She knows her account balance now.. Could that be the  reason  the Govt. of India is not releasing the list of account holders in the  Swiss  Banks ?

 Ask her, Who got 60% Kickbacks in the 2G Scam ?

 Kalamdi is accused of a Few hundred Crores, Who Pocketed the Rest in the  Common Wealth Games?

 Ask Praful Patel who made Indian Airlines so Sick? Why did Air India let  go  of the Profitable Routes ?

 Why should the Tax Payer pay for the Air India losses?

 Also, You People can't run an Airline Properly. How can we expect you to  run  the Nation?

 Ask Manmohan Singh. Why/What kept him quiet all this while?

 People say He is Honest. Honest to the Nation, or Honest to a PERSON?

 THE CBI raided the vault of the Reserve Bank of India and found a huge  cache  of COUNTERFEIT INDIAN currency lying in the denomination of 500 and 1000.  IN
 THE RESERVE BANK OF INDIA???

 Why is the Govt. of India quiet on that ?

 So, Could the reasons for sustained INFLATION be MORE related to POLITICS  than ECONOMICS?

 Who let the BHOPAL GAS TRAGEDY Accused go Scot Free? (20,000 People died  in
 that Tragedy)

 Who ordered the State Sponsored Massacre of SIKHS in 84?

 Please read more about, How Indira Gandhi pushed the Nation Under  Emergency
 in 76-77, after the HC declared her election to Lok Sabha Void!

 (I bet She had utmost respect for DEMOCRACY and JUDICIARY and FREE PRESS)

 I guess you know the answers already. So My question is, Why the Double  Standards in Judging Mayawati and members of your Family and Party?

 I condemn Mayawati. But Is She the only one you feel Ashamed for?

 What about the ones close to you? For their contribution to the Nation's  Misery is beyond comparison.

 You talk about the Land being taken away from the Farmers. How many  Suicides
 have happened under your Parties Rule in Vidarbha ? Does that Not Ashame You  ?

 THE 72,000 CRORE LOAN WAIVER

 Your Party gave those Farmers a 72,000 Crore Loan Waiver. Which didn't  even
 reach the Farmers by the way.

 So, Why don't you focus on implementing the policies which your govt. has  undertaken, instead of earning brownie points by trying to manufacture consent by bombarding us with pictures of having food with Poor  Villagers....

 You want to feel ashamed. You can feel ashamed for your Party taking  CREDIT
 for DEBITING the Public Money (72,000 crores) from the Government Coffers  and literally Wasting it...

 You want to feel ashamed.. Feel ashamed for that...

 WHY ONLY HIGHLIGHT THIS ARREST?

 Dear Rahul, to refresh your memory, you were arrested/detained by the FBI  the BOSTON Airport in September 2001.

 You were carrying with you $ 1,60,000 in Cash. You couldn't explain why  you
 were carrying so much Cash.  Incidentally He was with his Columbian girlfriend Veronique Cartelli,  ALLEGEDLY, the Daughter of Drug Mafia.

 9 HOURS he was kept at the Airport.

 Later then freed on the intervention of the then Prime Minister Mr.  Vajpayee.. FBI filed an equivalent of an FIR in US and released him.

 When FBI was asked to divulge the information, by Right/Freedom to  Information Activists about the reasons Rahul was arrested ... FBI asked  for  a NO OBJECTION CERTIFICATE from Rahul Gandhi.

 So Subramaniyam Swami wrote a Letter to Rahul Gandhi, " If you have  NOTHING
 to HIDE, Give us the Permission"

 HE NEVER REPLIED!

 Why did that arrest not make Headlines Rahul? You could have gone to the  Media and told, "I am ashamed to call myself an INDIAN?".

 Or is it that, you only do like to highlight Symbolic Arrests (like in UP)  and not Actual Arrests ( In BOSTON)

 Kindly Clarify.....

 In any case, you want to feel ashamed, Read Along...

 YOUR MOTHER'S SO CALLED SACRIFICE OF GIVING UP PRIME MINISTER SHIP in  2004.

 According to a Provision in the Citizenship Act a Foreign National who becomes a Citizen of India, is bounded by the same  restrictions, which an Indian would face, If he/she were to become a  Citizen  of Italy.

 (Condition based on principle of reciprocity)

 [READ ANNEXURE- 1&2]

 Now Since you can't become a PM in Italy, Unless you are born there.

 Likewise an Italian Citizen can't become Indian PM, unless He/She is not  born here!

 Dr. SUBRAMANIYAM SWAMI (The Man who Exposed the 2G Scam) sent a letter to
 the PRESIDENT OF INDIA bringing the same to his Notice. [READ LETTER TO  THE  PRESIDENT IN ANNEXURE -3]

 PRESIDENT OF INDIA sent a letter to Sonia Gandhi to this effect, 3:30 PM,  May 17th, 2004.

 Swearing Ceremony was scheduled for 5 PM the same Day.

 Manmohan Singh was brought in the Picture at the last moment to Save  Face!!

 Rest of the SACRIFICE DRAMA which she choreographed was an EYE WASH!!!

 Infact Sonia Gandhi had sent, 340 letters, each signed by different MP to  the PRESIDENT KALAM, supporting her candidacy for PM.

 One of those letters read, I Sonia Gandhi, elected Member from Rai Bareli,  hereby propose Sonia Gandhi as Prime Minister.

 So SHE was Pretty INTERESTED! Until She came to know the Facts!

 So She didn't make any Sacrifice, It so happens that SONIA GANDHI couldn't
 have become the PM of INDIA that time.


 You could be Ashamed about that Dear Rahul!! One Credential Sonia G had,
 Even that was a HOAX!

 THINK ABOUT YOURSELF.

 You go to Harvard on Donation Quota. ( Hindujas Gave HARVARD 11 million
 dollars the same year, when Rajiv Gandhi was in Power)

 Then you are expelled in 3 Months/ You Dropped out in 3 Months.... ( Sadly  Manmohan Singh wasn't the Dean of Harvard that time, else you might have  had
 a chance... Too Bad, there is only one Manmohan Singh!)

 Some Accounts say, You had to Drop out because of Rajiv Gandhi's  Assassination.
 May be, But Then Why did you go about lying about being Masters in  Economics
 from Harvard .. before finally taking it off your Resume upon questioning  by
 Dr. SUBRAMANIYAM SWAMI (The Gentlemen who exposed the 2G Scam)

 At St. Stephens.. You Fail the Hindi Exam.

 Hindi Exam!!!

 And you are representing the Biggest Hindi Speaking State of the Country?


 SONIA GANDHI's EDUCATIONAL QUALIFICATIONS

 Sonia G gave a sworn affidavit as a Candidate that She Studied English at  University of Cambridge

 [SEE ANNEXURE-6, 7_37a]

 According to Cambridge University, there is no such Student EVER! [ SEE  ANNEXURE -7_39]

 Upon a Case by Dr. Subramaniyam Swami filed against her,  She subsequently dropped the CAMBRIDGE CREDENTIAL from her Affidavit.

 Sonia Gandhi didn't even pass High School. She is just 5th class Pass!

 In this sense, She shares a common Educational Background with her 2G  Partner in Crime, Karunanidhi.

 You Fake your Educational Degree, Your Mother Fakes her Educational  Degree.

 And then you go out saying, " We want Educated Youth into Politics!"

 Letters sent by Dr. Swami to EC and then Speaker of Lok Sabha are in
 ANNEXURE 7_36 &7_35 RESPECTIVELY


 Contrast that with Gandhi Ji , who went to South Africa, Became a  Barrister,  on Merit, Left all that to work for South Africa, then for the Country....

 WHY LIE ABOUT EDUCATIONAL CREDENTIALS?

 Not that Education is a Prerequisite for being a great Leader, but then  you  shouldn't have lied about your qualifications!

 You could feel a little ashamed about Lying about your Educational  Qualifications. You had your reasons I know, Because in India, WE RESPECT  EDUCATION!

 But who cares about Education, When you are a Youth Icon!!

 YOUTH ICON

 You traveled in the Local Train for the first time at the Age of 38.

 You went to some Villages as a part of Election Campaign.

 And You won a Youth Icon!! ... That's why You are my Youth Icon.

 For 25 Million People travel by Train Everyday. You are the First Person   to  win a  Youth Icon for boarding a Train.

 Thousands of Postmen go to remotest of Villages. None of them have yet  gotten a youth Icon.

 You were neither YOUNG Nor ICONIC!

 Still You became a Youth Icon beating Iconic and Younger Contenders like  RAHUL DRAVID.

 Shakespeare said, What's in a Name?

 Little did he knew, It's all in the Name, Especially the Surname!

 Speaking of Surname, Sir

 DO YOU REALLY RESPECT GANDHI, OR IS IT JUST TO CASH IN ON THE GOODWILL OF  MAHATMA ?

 Because the Name on your Passport(ITALIAN) is RAUL VINCI. 
 Not RAHUL GANDHI..

 May be if you wrote your Surname as Gandhi, you would have experienced, 
 what  Gandhi feels like, LITERALLY ( Pun Intended)

 You People don't seem to use Gandhi much, except when you are fighting
 Elections. ( There it makes complete sense).

 Imagine fighting elections by the Name Raul Vinci...

 It feels sadly Ironic, Gandhi Ji, who inspired Icons like Nelson Mandela  ,Martin Luther King Jr. and John Lennon, across the world, Couldn't  inspire  members of his party/ Nehru's Family, who only seem to use his Surname for  the purposes of FIGHTING ELECTIONS and conveniently use a different name  on  their PASSPORT.

 You could feel ashamed for your Double Standards.

 YOUTH INTO POLITICS.

 Now You want Youth to Join Politics.

 I say First you Join Politics.

 Because you haven't Joined Politics. You have Joined a Family Business.

 First you Join Politics. Win an Election fighting as RAUL VINCI and Not  Rahul Gandhi, then come and ask the youth and the Educated Brass for more  involvement in Politics.

 Also till then, Please don't give me examples of Sachin Pilot and Milind  Deora and Naveen Jindal as youth who have joined Politics..

 They are not Politicians. They Just happen to be Politicians.

 Much Like Abhishek Bachchan and other Star Sons are not Actors. They just  happen to be Actors (For Obvious Reasons)

 So, We would appreciate if you stop requesting the Youth to Join Politics  till you establish your credentials...

 WHY WE CAN'T JOIN POLITICS!

 Rahul Baba, Please understand, Your Father had a lot of money in your  Family  account ( in Swiss Bank) when he died.

 Ordinary Youth has to WORK FOR A LIVING.

 YOUR FAMILY just needs to NETWORK FOR A LIVING 

 If our Father had left thousands of Crores with us, We might consider  doing  the same..

 But we have to Work. Not just for ourselves. But also for you. So that we  can pay 30% of our Income to the Govt. which can then be channelized to  the  Swiss Banks and your Personal Accounts under some Pseudo Names.

 So Rahul, Please don't mind If the Youth doesn't Join Politics. We are  doing  our best to fund your Election Campaigns and your Chopper Trips to the  Villages.

 Somebody has to Earn the Money that Politicians Feed On.

 NO WONDER YOU ARE NOT GANDHI'S. YOU ARE SO CALLED GANDHI'S!!

 Air India, KG Gas Division, 2G, CWG, SWISS BANK Account Details... Hasan
 Ali, KGB.

 Then Sonia Gandhi proclaimed 'zero tolerance' to corruption at a party  rally  in Allahabad in November 2010. WHAT A HYPOCRITE!

 You want to feel ashamed..

 Feel Ashamed for what the First Family of Politics has been reduced to...

 A Money Laundering Enterprise.

 NO WONDER YOU ARE NOT GANDHI'S BY BLOOD. GANDHI is an adopted Name. For Indira didn't marry Mahatma Gandhi's Son.

 For even if you had one GENE OF GANDHI JI in your DNA. YOU WOULDN'T HAVE  BEEN PLAGUED BY SUCH 'POVERTY OF AMBITION' ( Ambition of only EARNING  MONEY)

 You really want to feel Ashamed.

 Feel Ashamed for what you ' SO CALLED GANDHI'S' have done to MAHATMA'S
 Legacy..

 I so wish GANDHI JI had Copyrighted his Name!

 Meanwhile,  I would request Sonia Gandhi to change her name to $ONIA  GANDHI,  and you could replace the 'R' in RAHUL/RAUL by the New Rupee Symbol!!!


 RAUL VINCI : I am ashamed to call myself an Indian.

  Even we are ashamed to call you so!

 P.S: Popular Media is either bought or blackmailed, controlled to  Manufacture Consent!


My Guess is Social Media is still a Democratic Platform. (Now they  are trying to put legislations to censor that too!!)

Meanwhile, Let's ask these questions, for we deserve some Answers.   For we are all Gandhi's. For Bapu is the Father of the Nation!

 To know more, Try looking for Dr. SUBRAMANIYAM SWAMI. He is the reason  today  2G SCAM is being Investigated!!! He also happens to be a FORMER UNION LAW  MINISTER.


 YOURS SINCERELY

 NITIN GUPTA ( RIVALDO)

 B.Tech, IIT Bombay
==========================================================
Rajneesh Madhok


----------



## dushanka (Jul 20, 2011)

i apreciate every single word which is written above !!!


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jul 20, 2011)

I believe unfortunately for India the choice of politicians and parties is like,


Congress
Extremely embedded into all Civil Service, Judiciary, Law Enforcement, Army
If you vote them out, their friends will sabotage
Voila Congress comes back to power

Religious Hinduism Driven
BJP and the likes are there for the long run to achieve "Hindu, Hindi and Hindustan"
They are the doubt creators and do the dirty work for all as long as its goals of "Hindu, Hindi and Hindustan" continues to move forward.

Occasionally there is a ray of hope with regional Government but these get castrated pretty quickly by Congress and BJP as needed
So if you are not part of "Hindu, Hindi and Hindustan" you are basically out of luck.  Say Sikhs!

This article succinctly shows the farce of so called India as the world's largest democracy.  It is not democracy, it is the privileged ruling for this and generations to come.

Sat Sri Akal.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 21, 2011)

I have shortened the title considerably after Aman Singh ji already shortened it. I do not think the long title is more likely to attract readers than a long title. And I do not think it is a good idea to blast Rahul Ghandi in the title, when there is plenty to rough him up in the article. Apologies if I have offended anyone.


----------



## rajneesh madhok (Jul 22, 2011)

Hon'ble SPN ji, 
Regards, 
Thank you SPNji,
With the title I have having a very bad experience. Once I got a news published with a statement of State's Minister in a prominent newspaper. The statement got published with shorter headline. On getting the statement shorter the actual meaning of statement changed. 
Like: 
"The leader said that if the action could not be taken then there will be riots in the country"----Statement by ABC.
What the staff on editing table did?
The news was published that the leader said " There will be riots in the country"
So, to avoid such situation it was necessary for me to get the full statement published as it was declared by Mr. Rahul Gandhi. I have not made alteration in the statement of Mr. Gandhi. 
Regards,
Rajneesh madhok


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jul 22, 2011)

rajneesh madhok said:


> Hon'ble SPN ji,
> Regards,
> Thank you SPNji,
> With the title I have having a very bad experience. Once I got a news published with a statement of State's Minister in a prominent newspaper. The statement got published with shorter headline. On getting the statement shorter the actual meaning of statement changed.
> ...


Rajneesh Madhok ji I absolutely agree on your post in this case.

I believe the name of Rahul Gandhi should be left in the Post subject line for searching effectiveness by others.  Some changes perhaps to the rest may be done.  Some suggestions,



*Rahul Gandhi Ashamed to be Indian: Politics India*
*Rahul Gandhi Ashamed to be Indian: Counter Poise*
*Rahul Gandhi Ashamed to be Indian:  Some wonder*
*Rahul Gandhi Ashamed to be Indian: Should he be!*
Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## rajneesh madhok (Jul 22, 2011)

Dear Friends, 
Rahul Gandhi is ashamed he said to be an Indian when he sees the plight of the farmers. He never felt ashamed when the farmers in Punjab had been committing suicides. Why not he felt ashamed when the party with which he belongs had been reeking with scams. No doubt he is set to handle the reins of governance. 

Why not this type of statement he made when daily corruption in congress has been highlighted in the media every day. Since independence the farmers are being neglected. Due to wrong policies of the Govt. the rural masses fled to towns and settled in periphery of small towns and due to highhandedness by the officials they turned to be unskilled labour and ultimately the dehumanized spread of slums started. Who is responsible that farmers lost their dignity and their pride. The farmers those provide food to people themselves remain hungry why?

The land policies of the Government are such that the marginal farmers are directly affected by wrong policies and are selling their farms to multi-millionaires. Those have already having enough land and they people are purchasing lands on benami names. The poor labourers did not know that the pattas were in their names but they faithfully and slavishly labour in the fields and harvest for the rich farmers the produce. 
We are boasting as agricultural country, and this is the plight of farmers. The farmers are in penury and the rich absentee landlords enjoy the fruits. No government can change the condition of the farmer who produce food for the nation. 
Whether an Italian will understand the farmers plight and will be having the knowledge of sensitivity of hardships. But thier plight is being used as vote generating mechanism. 
What does Rahul Gandhi says. Whether he likes to say that Indians should be ashamed of Indians due to the Italian connection. 
Our economist PM is subservient to Mrs. Sonia Gandhi. We can not find even a single example around the world that the political party leader is more powerful than the Government. 
We are proud to be Indian because our people are so good that they face hardships but don't lose patience. 
Rajneesh Madhok


----------

